# Where do you buy matches?



## Zogg

So.. I looked around at local places but im kinda in the middle of nowhere.. where do you guys get matches?

Also.. any specific brand? I used the cigars international little penny matches pocket pack that i had lying around to "see if i liked matches" since ive been considering getting a pipe lighter.. and i really prefer them, the only thing is the stupid side strike strip is worn out only half way through the box..

I did a little research and figured diamond penny matches were the best shot, but i cant even find them online other than one ebay listing for about 7000 matches..

any hardware stores carry them or something? or do you know any better brands i could find online?


----------



## User Name

Grocery stores usually carry them. That's where I get mine.


----------



## Blue_2

Smaller chain hardware stores like ACE usually do. If they have grills and/or charcoal this time of year, they probably do.

I recently got a brick from the dollar store.


----------



## indigosmoke

Walmart carries wooden matches. They have the small boxes of little matches but also larger boxes of longer matches which I find work better for pipes. They usually have them in the kitchen item section.


----------



## MarkC

I get the big box of kitchen matches too; Safeway has them next to the charcoal. I wish the striker panels were as good as they used to be though...

I've looked at various places on the net for nice boxed matches, but it's hard to justify the minimum for such things.


----------



## Zogg

User Name said:


> Grocery stores usually carry them. That's where I get mine.


what aisle? or is it with tobacco stuff


----------



## CWL

If your B&M cigar & pipe stores don't carry them, try grocery stores, HW stores & Dept. stores in the BBQ & kitchen sections. Also fireplace stores will carry long matches. 

You can also google "long kitchen matches for places.

Just don't get the "strike anywhere" matches with the white sulphur tip... unless you like sulphur-tasting smokes.


----------



## tobacmon

CWL said:


> If your B&M cigar & pipe stores don't carry them, try grocery stores, HW stores & Dept. stores in the BBQ & kitchen sections. Also fireplace stores will carry long matches.
> 
> You can also google "long kitchen matches for places.
> *
> Just don't get the "strike anywhere" matches with the white sulphur tip... unless you like sulphur-tasting smokes.*


*Use to strike these on the back of the pant leg--wow memories--LOL*

All of the above!

I had some black tip matches that really worked great and can't remember which Cigar Manufacture name was on it--They really worked the best for me --Anyone know who this could be?


----------



## Sblumberjack

I've only use strike anywhere matches. They have ones that are a little longer than the usual match. I've not found the sulphur a problem, I let the flame burn the match a bit before lighting.


----------



## x6ftundx

Zogg said:


> what aisle? or is it with tobacco stuff


Nope at Walmart and Publix down here they are located with the charcoal. Just ask someone where the charcoal is and you will see the matches. They also are in the same isle with the mexican candles in Walmart, those big tall ones with Holy Mother Mary on them.

A match is a match EXCEPT strike anywhere matches, those you don't need the box, but it helps...


----------



## canadianpiper

You can go to Walmart they carry the strike anywhere wooden matches, usually in the camping section. I buy my matches at Dollarama they sell a brick sized box of wooden matches for $1.13 Canadian.


----------



## Nachman

In some sates, NJ for example, strike anywhere matches are illegal. They come wrapped in a bundle of several boxes wrapped in paper. When I was young I worked for a while at a grocery store and as we unloaded a truck some of the boys would delight in throwing the bundles of matches down on the concrete hard enough to ignite the whole bundle. I think the danger of accidental ignition is probably why some states outlawed them.


----------



## freestoke

indigosmoke said:


> They have the small boxes of little matches but also larger boxes of longer matches which I find work better for pipes.


I like the large wooden matches for home and the small wooden ones to carry in my pocket. The only kind they sell at the grocery store where I buy them is Diamond. Oddly enough, the bigger ones are cheaper per match.


----------



## Mante

Without being condescending, I find it hard to understand that some find long burning matches hard to find. We can buy them in any grocery store in the BBQ section. Maybe it's an Aussie thing? :???::ask:


----------



## owaindav

I bought a bigger box of the long burning matches a while back and had to show my ID for it! Couldn't believe it. They said they had a problem with kids buying them. I think she was trying to get my number! :biglaugh:


----------



## Mante

owaindav said:


> I bought a bigger box of the long burning matches a while back and had to show my ID for it! Couldn't believe it. They said they had a problem with kids buying them. I think she was trying to get my number! :biglaugh:


Sounds good to me Dave, Your hardly a "kid" :biglaugh::biggrin:


----------



## ChiTownHustler

My local supermarket chain doesn't carry matches but it does have lighters. Why? I have no clue


----------



## GuitarDan

I buy Diamond Strike Anywhere wooden matches (250 matches per box) like these:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Diamond Strike Anywhere Kitchen Matches 250 Count

at the TrueValue hardware store. I think I get bundles of 6 boxes for around $5. Lasts me over a year; as I use lighters outdoors, and indoors I've taken to burning a candle and igniting a drinking-straw sized bit of hardwood twig/shop scrap/etc to light the pipe with. No heap of matches, no scorched pipe rim, and dirt cheap!

As a secondary benefit, my wife no longer gives me a hard time about the pipe smoke as the pumpkin-spice candles are her choice! You'd think that the candle folks would integrate pipe smoke into their line; as the resulting room-note mixture is so pleasant!


----------



## Zogg

Figures i can't find matches anywhere around here...

Not even in the "Framing, Liquor, and Guns" Store near my house. 

Only NH has Framing, Liquor and Guns and i cant find friggin matches...


----------



## thebayratt

GuitarDan said:


> As a secondary benefit, my wife no longer gives me a hard time about the pipe smoke as the pumpkin-spice candles are her choice! You'd think that the candle folks would integrate pipe smoke into their line; as the resulting room-note mixture is so pleasant!


Two great ideas!
The candle to light your wood to light your pipe.
And a pipe aroma candle.

I use the matches that come from my B&M or internet order. They are a little short to me. Every now and then I can catch some of the longer type matches here n there and I grab a few of them.


----------



## CWL

Zogg said:


> Figures i can't find matches anywhere around here...
> 
> Not even in the "Framing, Liquor, and Guns" Store near my house.
> 
> Only NH has Framing, Liquor and Guns and i cant find friggin matches...


Strange that you can't buy matches in NH. How about BBQ section or a fireplace/wood stove store?

You can buy all sorts of matches on Amazon and ebay, just have to pay shipping though.


----------



## Zogg

Found only one kind of matches in my shaws when i went to buy some more lunch meats, it was with the charcoal but they only had one kind, and like.. $1 for 10 pack of 32 little pocket ones.

Guess it works for now P:


----------



## BloodyCactus

walmart kitchen aisle with the peelers, cookie cutters etc the diamond 250 kitchen matches, they are a nice length, longer than standard matches. but only 1 striker side on the box tho...


----------



## BrewShooter

I buy my matches from this ragged little girl who roams the icy streets of my town, crying, "Matches, matches for sale!" Actually, I used to buy them from her. She came to an unfortunate end and I really don't want to think about it. So sad!!!


----------



## Xodar

BrewShooter said:


> I buy my matches from this ragged little girl who roams the icy streets of my town, crying, "Matches, matches for sale!" Actually, I used to buy them from her. She came to an unfortunate end and I really don't want to think about it. So sad!!!


I remember that little match girl! Used to stand looking in our window at dinner time...


----------



## BrewShooter

Xodar said:


> I remember that little match girl! Used to stand looking in our window at dinner time...


Yep, she did the same thing with us. We used to have to shoo her away so we could eat without her gaunt face staring in at us. In retrospect, I kind of feel bad...ah well, hindsight is 20/20 as they say!


----------



## pffintuff

Zogg said:


> Figures i can't find matches anywhere around here...
> 
> Not even in the "Framing, Liquor, and Guns" Store near my house.
> 
> Only NH has Framing, Liquor and Guns and i cant find friggin matches...


W have "Framing, Liguor, Guns and Women's Lingerie" Stores down here, but no stinking matches. :banghead:


----------



## Zogg

pffintuff said:


> W have "Framing, Liguor, Guns and Women's Lingerie" Stores down here, but no stinking matches. :banghead:


Yeah but i can walk in and buy a handgun, a switchblade, frame some lingerie and buy a handle of everclear and all i need is to be 21 with a valid ID, then i can go drive home on my uninsured motorcycle with no helmet.

>.>


----------



## pffintuff

Zogg said:


> Yeah but i can walk in and buy a handgun, a switchblade, frame some lingerie and buy a handle of everclear and all i need is to be 21 with a valid ID, then i can go drive home on my uninsured motorcycle with no helmet.
> 
> >.>


There you go. You gotta look at the bright side.


----------



## Zogg

pffintuff said:


> There you go. You gotta look at the bright side.


OH and i wont pay sales tax on anything P:


----------



## freestoke

owaindav said:


> I bought a bigger box of the long burning matches a while back and had to show my ID for it! Couldn't believe it. They said they had a problem with kids buying them. I think she was trying to get my number! :biglaugh:


They card me for beer around here. I guess at 67 I shouldn't complain.


----------



## owaindav

Zogg said:


> Yeah but i can walk in and buy a handgun, a switchblade, frame some lingerie and buy a handle of everclear and all i need is to be 21 with a valid ID, then i can go drive home on my uninsured motorcycle with no helmet.
> 
> >.>


Wow Paul, I had to go back and read the rest of this thread to understand that one! I was going to suggest some counselling for that framing lingerie problem. But I see now.......:biggrin:


----------



## Zogg

owaindav said:


> Wow Paul, I had to go back and read the rest of this thread to understand that one! I was going to suggest some counselling for that framing lingerie problem. But I see now.......:biggrin:


Doesn't everyone frame lingerie?


----------



## Zfog

Zogg said:


> Doesn't everyone frame lingerie?


What does that mean? I like removing lingerie!


----------



## MarkC

Zogg said:


> Figures i can't find matches anywhere around here...
> 
> Not even in the "Framing, Liquor, and Guns" Store near my house.
> 
> Only NH has Framing, Liquor and Guns and i cant find friggin matches...


That's awesome! Do they frame anyone you want, or just find a patsy to give you cover for your own crimes?


----------



## Zogg

Zfog said:


> What does that mean? I like removing lingerie!


Huh.. I figured lingerie is just another thing getting in the way of the inevitable :tape2: ...so why not frame it since its for lookin at any way! :dunno:



MarkC said:


> That's awesome! Do they frame anyone you want, or just find a patsy to give you cover for your own crimes?


I didnt even think of framing as meaning that.. that'd be the best store ever...

"Rody's Guns and Allabys"


----------



## usrower321

tobacmon said:


> *Use to strike these on the back of the pant leg--wow memories--LOL*
> 
> All of the above!
> 
> I had some black tip matches that really worked great and can't remember which Cigar Manufacture name was on it--They really worked the best for me --Anyone know who this could be?


I got a few boxes of black tip matches from cigar. com... maybe it's them?


----------



## usrower321

Ah sorry tobacmon *I meant tinder box for the black tips*...the striker is much better on their boxes too compared to cigarsintl and cigar. com matches I've gotten


----------



## Requiem

I hear Swan Vesta matches are the best.

YouTube - OneManSmoke Swan Vesta Matches And Shout Out's


----------



## Zogg

freestoke said:


> They card me for beer around here. I guess at 67 I shouldn't complain.


lol i turned 21 like 4 weeks ago and i dont get carded. go figures i coulda been buying beer since i moved here


----------



## Requiem

Zogg said:


> lol i turned 21 like 4 weeks ago and i dont get carded. go figures i coulda been buying beer since i moved here


I just noticed you're living in Newport. Beautifull place, I love it. 
Did you buy a mansion?


----------



## Zogg

Requiem said:


> I just noticed you're living in Newport. Beautifull place, I love it.
> Did you buy a mansion?


are you thinking of newport, RI?

I live in an apartment cause im a poor college student P:

my rent is about $500 a month after utilities

though a mansion would be nice..


----------

